# Easy Fix or Not



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I knew I had a problem, just didn't realize it was that bad. I thought maybe I could make a JB Weld patch till I took the cover off.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Case%20Tractors/IMG_0225.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

This is what you get when you trust the local auctioneer to get a good description of a tractor. Was told it was a really good tractor. just needed a little carb work. What I found was gas tank over half full of hay. 

Back to my problem. Bigger gap than I figured on. Hmmmm, and he only had two bolts in the plate.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Case%20Tractors/IMG_0226.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Case%20Tractors/IMG_0227.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

Now I can see why only two bolts holding the plate on. Is this a common problem with the tractors with eagle hitch?????

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Case%20Tractors/IMG_0228.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

Question?? I thought about taking JB Weld and mixing it steel wool? Thought I could screw a bolt in covered in plastic and trying to mold a new bolt hold?? Or am I nuts ????

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Case%20Tractors/IMG_0230.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

Other option I have is to pull the pack end off and put another back housing on. Option 2 is I have a DC-4 with eagle hitch that has a stuck engine and missing hydraulic pump, making one out of 2.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Case%20Tractors/IMG_0229.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Case%20Tractors/IMG_0231.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

The engine doesn't seem to run to bad. I think a DC-4 with heart shape front end might be a better outfit. Open for suggestions???
caseman-d


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

That auctioneer sounds like a used car dealer I used to know!!
Sound like 2-into-1 might be the way to go, but I'm not a mechanic. Good luck, & keep us informed!


----------



## ShovelheadDan (Aug 14, 2008)

You may look into using lab metal. 
I don't know if it would work or not but it is worth looking into. It may be stronger than JB weld. I think either one would just fill in the hole and not have any structural strength. To have any structural strength, you may have to get the welder out but I know absolutely nothing about welding cast iron. If you just wanted something to cover the holes to keep dirt out you could just glue a piece of sheet stock over them but that area isn't flat is it? 
Well, anyway, that's a dang shame but I hope you get it patched up okay.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

*Hire a professional*

http://www.lincolnelectric.com/knowledge/articles/content/castironpreheat.asp


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I agree with Paul. Hire a pro to weld the case iron unless you know what you are doing. If it was a non weight bearing part you could probably get away with the JB Weld. On a hitch that is going to pull and lift implements - I don't think so. 

I had a similar problem with my old Gravely walk behind. I broke off one of the tabs that you use to bolt the muffler onto. I tried welding it myself, even used cast iron rod, but just succeeded in making a mess. I ground it off and took it to a local welding shop. $45 later all fixed and it still is working fine.

Sorry
Andy


----------



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

*few options*

Sounds like making one good one out of 2 bad ones is a good idea.
But welding isnt a bad option either, if you can find a welder that will tackle it. If you decide to weld, I've had good luck with difficult projects by enlisting the help of an old, seasoned oilfield welder.
Good luck!


----------

